# Tractor inventory reduction auction, Christiana, PA, Jan 12, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The guy is moving his business and wants to reduce his inventory prior to moving. Here is a link:

http://www.wolgemuth-auction.com/id25_public_auction.htm


----------

